# Weekend Haul and then some



## bgajon (Jul 14, 2008)

This month I finally got my Pro Card and I did some damage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I got some Cool Heat, Electro Flash, New View and Sonic Chic. Plus other stuff I really "needed" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm so happy I got all these!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Attachment 6211


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 14, 2008)

very nice haul!


----------



## crystalado (Jul 14, 2008)

excellent haul!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 14, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jul 15, 2008)

That is a haul and a half!! lol

Enjoy!!


----------



## Purple (Mar 23, 2009)

Hola! como hiciste para obtener tu mac pro card? que requisitos y documentos te piden en Mexico para dartela?


----------



## bgajon (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fanofmac1* 

 
_Hola! como hiciste para obtener tu mac pro card? que requisitos y documentos te piden en Mexico para dartela?_

 
Hola! No recuerdo todos los requisitos pero tienes que ser maquillista, actor, fotografo ó algo relacionado con el medio.
Algunos de los requisitos son:
Identificadión Oficial, Comprobante de a que te dedicas, comprobante de domicilio a tu nombre y pagar una cuota en el banco.
Te recomiendo que mejor llames a MAC Pro para que te den los datos. Los MAC PRO en México son en el DF: Perisur, Parque Delta y Bosques Duraznos.
Espero que la info te sea de ayuda


----------



## Purple (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Hola! No recuerdo todos los requisitos pero tienes que ser maquillista, actor, fotografo ó algo relacionado con el medio.
Algunos de los requisitos son:
Identificadión Oficial, Comprobante de a que te dedicas, comprobante de domicilio a tu nombre y pagar una cuota en el banco.
Te recomiendo que mejor llames a MAC Pro para que te den los datos. Los MAC PRO en México son en el DF: Perisur, Parque Delta y Bosques Duraznos.
Espero que la info te sea de ayuda 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ufff, lo que pasa es que no tengo mac pro cerca (mexicano), vivo en la frontera con california, compro mac en estados unidos, pero para poder sacar la tarjeta es mas dificil siendo extranjera.


----------



## bgajon (Mar 23, 2009)

Pues pregunta en la tienda de EU y ahorita es mejor comprar en México MAC por aquello del a como está el dolar.


----------



## VIC MAC (Mar 24, 2009)

STOP writing in spanish......you're making me jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've just hired a spanish girl to clean my house twice a week - and she is going to give me some spanish lessons..... I LOVE SPANISH


----------



## Purple (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VIC MAC* 

 
_STOP writing in spanish......you're making me jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've just hired a spanish girl to clean my house twice a week - and she is going to give me some spanish lessons..... I LOVE SPANISH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, I´m sorry, it´s because my english is not good, I live in the border with california, but everybody there speaks spanish.


----------



## choosychick (Mar 25, 2009)

Ooh, nice!


----------



## bgajon (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks and sorry for the Spanish part but I felt that since she wrote it in spanish that I should do so. And YAY for learning Spanish, I think that English is a beautiful language. Hope you enjoy learning it, remember to roll your tongue with the "rrr" sounds


----------

